# Recommendations & places to visit - 1 1/2 hour or less from Tomar



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Good evening,
Just wondering what sights/towns/parks/markets/river beaches/interesting places you would recommend approximately 1 and a half hours or less drive from Tomar? We are visiting in April and would like to show our parents and children a good time!!!!!

Thanks in advance for your recommendations.
Claire


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Convento De Cristo is right in the centre of Tomar & free admission on the 1st Sunday of every month


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Steve, we do plan to visit the Convento De Cristo as we have not yet had the chance !!! I was not aware of the free entry though!! We have been to Agroal river beach do you know of any others that are not crazily far away from Tomar? We plan to visit Coimbra for some retail therapy and Tomar market on Friday. I have to keep the family entertained some of the time in between decorating and building work!!!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sintra is a fabulous place to visit & just within your travel limit but you have no end of closer attractions, especially Templar history much closer....... Have you contacted the Tomar tourist dept?

Also Lake Cabril close to me.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Or you could head for the coast.......Take IC9 and Nazare is approx 1 hour away. Sao Martiho maybe 1 hr 20. 
Monasteries at Batalha (50 minutes), Alcobaca (55 minutes) and Fatima is always worth a visit but maybe not at Easter !!!!!

HTH

Rob


----------

